# Stuffed french toast



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

12 slices french bread,  1/2-inch thick
6 tbls cream cheese
1/4 cup preserves or jam
3 eggs
1/2 cup milk
2 tbls sugar
powdered sugar, for dusting

spread one side of 6 bread slices with 1 tbls of the cream cheese.  spread one side of remaining bread slices with 2 tsp of the preserves.  make 6 cream cheese and preserve sandwiches.

beat eggs, milk and sugar with whisk until well mixed;  pour into a shallow bowl.

spray griddle or skillet with cooking spray;  heat griddle to 325 or heat skillet over medium-low heat.  dip each side of sandwich into egg mixture.  cook sandwiches 2-3 minutes on each side or until golden brown.  transfer to a plate;  dust with powdered sugar.  serve with syrup.

yield:  6 servings


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 6, 2004)

These sound wonderful!  I will have to try them very soon.

 Barbara


----------



## 2dogsmom (Apr 7, 2004)

they are delicious.  not very carb-friendly...but who cares!


----------

